

Wall Street's Toxic Message - quoderat
http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2009/07/third-world-debt200907?printable=true&currentPage=all

======
ajuc
I can't see why this crisis is so different from other depressions in last 20
years. It's sad that it happens, but anyway it's better than what other (non
capitalistic) systems have to offer.

Also - nobody in his right mind would propose system with no rules at all.
It's not what capitalism is about. Capitalism just says - rules should be
clear, the same for everybody and the fewer rules we have, the better. But
some are neccesary.

I live in Poland, and here this crisis looks much better than last two (I mean
- we have now below 13% unemployment, and for most of last 20 years it was sth
like 17%).

I think it's because our National Bank was always very strict when it comes to
controlling commercial Banks market. I don't see controlling banks as
violation of capitalism - it's more like Banks are ugly hack on capitalism to
make profits bigger (making money from nothing:). And when you use ugly hacks,
sometimes there are bugs.

PS. it's interesting, if banks (I mean modern style banks - lending money they
don't have) are good for society in the long term?

